
Clinton Calls for 'Intelligence Surge' to Fight ISIS – NYT - crocowhile
http://www.nytimes.com/politics/first-draft/2016/03/23/hillary-clinton-calls-for-intelligence-surge-to-fight-isis/
======
crocowhile
This is the second time that HC is calling for a workgroup on encryption. In
December, she proposed a Manhattan-like project. Pair this with the fact Obama
recently spoke at SXSW.

My question is: what do they want to achieve? Do they really believe one can
break the maths behind encryption? Or what?

